# Full Blood Count- what was yours?



## leedsforever

Was reading my preg book last night and it said if your full blood count goes as low as 11 then you may be perscribed iron tablets...

... so I looked in my mat notes and my last blood test showed 12.5!!

is this still low or is it fine??

What was yours?? :):)


----------



## Charlotte-j

my midwife said ideally they like it to be around 13, so yours sounds fine :)
im unlucky, on 3 iron tablets a day and mines only 7.8 :(


----------



## thelilbump

Hmm on mine it says

full blood count

then below theres a lift of 'terms' and numbers next to it. 

Which 1 should you be lookin at mine? Mind u that was from my 12 week bloods so would it be the same?


----------



## Charlotte-j

thelilbump said:


> Hmm on mine it says
> 
> full blood count
> 
> then below theres a lift of 'terms' and numbers next to it.
> 
> Which 1 should you be lookin at mine? Mind u that was from my 12 week bloods so would it be the same?


it should say FBC and a number next to it,
ur be due for another blood test in a couple of weeks, so shouldnt be too different


----------



## thelilbump

no, says the words full blood count but theres no numbers


----------



## Charlotte-j

thelilbump said:


> no, says the words full blood count but theres no numbers

oh, i dont know then :-/
sowwie xx


----------



## thelilbump

they perhaps didn't do it bein 12 week bloods. Theres a list of words below the bit that says full blood count such as WBC PLT Hct. Think i get ma bloods done next appt anyways - jus made me curious.


----------



## Whisper

They do normally test your FBC at 12wks i think, so they know what is normal for you when they do it again. 

12.5 is perfectly fine and healthy. Mine is always around 9 or 10 but thats because of my blood disorder. If you are concerned and want to increase it naturally they eat more protein and green leafy veg...


----------



## thelilbump

ooo sorry leedsforever, i just realised i kinda took over didn't mean too sorry. U jus made me curious! :blush: :dohh:


----------



## leedsforever

oh dont be silly....

... no such thing as taking over lol!!! I say that cos I do it all the time :winkwink:

Chat away :)
xxxx :hugs:


----------



## lynz

the fbc ranges for women are 11.5 - 17
mine at my 12 week bloodswas 14.5 At my 28 week bloods it was 10.8 so i was started on pregaday. I had a repeat blood test done a few weeks ago and it was 11.8, so its at the lower end of the normal range so the midwife has advised me to continue pregaday


----------



## leedsforever

Yeh my MW said thats why they do another blood test at 28 weeks... because most womens iron does fall

my "score" of 12.5 was from my test at 11 weeks!!
I havent yet got my results back from my 28 weeks one!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hm...my bloods don't seem to have blood count on them. Lots of other stuff some of which I can guess They all have the normal range printed next to them and I'm smack bang in the middle of everything.


----------



## thelilbump

PeanutBean said:


> Hm...my bloods don't seem to have blood count on them. Lots of other stuff some of which I can guess They all have the normal range printed next to them and I'm smack bang in the middle of everything.

not jus me then???


----------



## PeanutBean

thelilbump said:


> not jus me then???

lol, I guess not! Mine has RBC (I guess red blood cells) and HB (obviously haemoglobin) but the numbers are all different from this mystical 12!


----------



## bex

Blood count is your HB. Mine is 13.4. I phoned the midwife as i thought i might be slightly aneamic and she said my blood count at 12wks was very good and wouldn't have dropped dramatically since then. She also said my Hb would have to be under 10 before i'd be given iron tablets.


----------



## doumauk

my first bloods at 22 weeks were 11.3 and my 28 weeks level was 12.8 she said this is normal. I think she said its usually below 10 and they say ur anaemic


----------



## Vicky2806

mmmm! Looked at mine and it was 11.8 at 12 weeks just had it done again for 28 week check up and bin feelin really knackerd - probably cause am huge!! - but will be interestin to see what the results are this time x :baby:


----------



## leedsforever

yeh thats what Im waiting for Vicky!!! Before she took them she commented on my tan :):) and then said but your face looks quite pale!! She said thats a sign!!
Ive felt quite tired all pregnancy to be honest but it may be due to my job and like you say SIZE :):)


----------



## Christine33

mmmmm just had a look at my pregnancy notes and my first blood test at 16 weeks says it is 13.2 
at 28 weeks it is 11.3
so it has dropped but i assume i am okay otherwise the doc would have given me iron tablets.

platelets were 314 - means nothing to me! doc wrote it in my notes. 

Christine
X


----------



## thelilbump

we figured it out last night, well i say we, thats the royal we as in OH did :rofl:

Mine was 12.9 at 12 weeks so hopefully not too bad?


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm guessing that the units are different. My Hb at 11 weeks was 130 (presumably an order of magnitude diffferent). It gives the normal range as 115-165 so I'm comfortably in there. Units are g/l so maybe others are being measured in g/cl which would make sense. They didn't take any more blood at my last appointment. Presumably will at my next.

My only problem was a slightly active immune system with white blood cells and neutrocytes just tipping outside the higher end of normal. The MW was not worried though. I suffer with glandular fever so I wouldn't be surprised if my immune system was always a bit overactive trying to deal with it.


----------



## Nemo and bump

at 12 weeks mine was 11.4 i was a little wrried but midwife said not to be and we'll see how my bloods go next week if they drop they'll look at putting me on something. xx


----------



## demonmadcat

This thread is very useful!!

I had no idea what all the letters were, just that I was low on RBC (3.94), high on WBC (11.5) low on HCT (0.35) and High on Neutrophils (8.49), my Hb is at 11.5

So I guess this means that my immune systems working overtime, and I'm not anaemic... no idea about the rest.. lol..

Why can't they just tell you what everything is??

Em
x


----------



## thelilbump

demonmadcat said:


> This thread is very useful!!
> 
> I had no idea what all the letters were, just that I was low on RBC (3.94), high on WBC (11.5) low on HCT (0.35) and High on Neutrophils (8.49), my Hb is at 11.5
> 
> So I guess this means that my immune systems working overtime, and I'm not anaemic... no idea about the rest.. lol..
> 
> Why can't they just tell you what everything is??
> 
> Em
> x

i kno rbc = red blood cells and wbc= white blood cells. HB is hemoglobin but the other 2 i don't kno! Ya immune system isn't workin overtime, its the opposite, it becomes surpressed when your pregnant otherwise your body would reject the baby. That was in some mag i was readin lol


----------



## PeanutBean

I just asked my anaesthetist pal:
Neutrophill (Neut) - white blood cell that generally fights bacteria
Lymphocytes (Lymph) - white blood cell that generally fights viruses
Monocytes (Mono) - white blood cellthat fights lots - sometimes parasites
Hct - haematocrit - reflection on number of red blood cells in plasma (marker of anaemia)
MCV - mean cell volume - size of red blood cells
MCH - mean cell haemoglobin - amount of Hb in each red cell
RDW - red cell distribution width - marker of size of red cells - spectrum of old and new cells - reflects how many red cells are mature and immature
Eosinophil (EOS) - white blood cell often associated with allergy and parasites
basophil (Baso) - white blood cell which flights who knows what!

I think the others are obvious:
RBC - red blood cell
Hb - haemoglobin
WBC - white blood cell
PLT - platelets

Hope this helps!


----------



## reallytinyamy

mine was 11 for ages and they were happy with that it was only when it got to 7 that i started iron tablets


----------



## Jem

Mine is 13.1 and with my last pregnancy it was 14 x


----------



## Donna79x

Hi All, 

Mine was 12.5 at 15 weeks... told it is fine.... not got an appt or been told they need to check it again. Is that normal or should I be having another check soon??

thanks 
x


----------



## leedsforever

Donna79x said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Mine was 12.5 at 15 weeks... told it is fine.... not got an appt or been told they need to check it again. Is that normal or should I be having another check soon??
> 
> thanks
> x

Im pretty sure at 28 weeks they will do another set of bloods!! Which will be checked again for the same thing :):)


----------



## leedsforever

I got my bloods back and it dropped down to 10.4!! She said normally they dont do anything until it goes below 10.1 but has perscribed me iron tablets anyway because I said I felt really tired!! :) Hopefully Ill start having more energy!


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

mines 8.8 x


----------



## leedsforever

crikey rachel you are having a rough time of it :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

10.4 isn't too bad. Thats good that ya mw prescribed ya iron tablets before it can get that bit lower.

Wow 8.8 Rachel! Bet ya shattered hun!!


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Lol 
I thought mine was ok, it was 8.1 last time i was in hospital but at my most recent check it was 8.8 (without me taking iron tablets) 
Not getting much sleep anyway so constantly walking around like a zombie, but i REFUSE point blank to take them horrible tablets! they knock me sick on top of making me stop go the toilet so i would rather feel a little tired than Ill again lol. 

xx


----------



## cherylanne

Hiya ladies. When i was pregnant with my daughter i had 3 blood transfusions because at it's lowest mine was 6.9. When it got to 8 i had iron inections.

If any of you have lower than 8 you really should see your doctor about it. The reason it needs to be so 10 or above is because you will loose blood during the birth and the week that follows.

I got really poorly with it and i just want to advice you ladies to stay healthy and if it is low see your doctor.


----------

